# Virus in .dll file?



## justin7g7 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, everyone.

I've come across a problem with a .dll file located in my Program Files instead of my system32 folder. AVG has picked it up as a threat so I healed it and moved it to vault but everytime I reboot comes right back. I went into safe mode and tried to replace the file but it said access denied. The threat that AVG picks up is Trojan Horse Backdoor....not sure exactly what the other stuff was. The .dll file is named Wab64.dll. Looking for any possible help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

A lack of info on the file, and the fact it's not located in System32 suggest malware.

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## justin7g7 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

I'm following the instructions now.


----------

